# Which superhero has this power?



## tecnowraith (May 27, 2006)

Hey all, I have request That I need help with. I am try to look for character ideas for our superhero and was wondering if anyone her new which superheroes has the power of spatial control?


----------



## Fast Learner (May 27, 2006)

What do you mean by it? Moves things in space? Makes things bigger and smaller? Can accurately envision whether that desk really can fit through the doorway at the top of those stairs?


----------



## Mycanid (May 27, 2006)

Spatial control? ... err ... Also not sure what you mean.

Molecule Man???


----------



## tecnowraith (May 28, 2006)

Twist and distort space, like distorting your own spatial proportions.


----------



## ReeboKesh (May 28, 2006)

Well technowraith I'm assuming your not referring to a stretching power like Mr Fantastic so I'm gonna say the Marvel villian The Spot. He can hurl these 'portable holes' around and move through them or just stick his limbs through them. Much like the old MM2 monster the Boggle. Technically he is distorting space in a way. Otherwise I don't know of any who have that ability though some, like Mutants and Masterminds RPG villian Rave can use illusion powers to distort percption making things appear closer, further away, stretched etc.
Hope that helps
Reebo


----------



## Iku Rex (May 28, 2006)

Sounds like a reality warping type of power. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_warper


----------



## Umbran (May 28, 2006)

Well, "spatial control" is a pretty broad definition.  Spacial control can produce super speed (or slowness of an enemy, or even teleportation) by changing distances between objects.  It can produce direct physical damage (wow, suddenly your stomach is as large as a stadium, but your outer skin... isn't). It can alter perceptions (invisibility being a simple one) and a great many other things.  It can mirror telekinesis, allow you access to dangerous materials (like solar plasma)...  

Personally, I think that taken as broadly defined, it's just too darned much for a basic PC.  This is Magneto, Molecule-Man level power.  

Now, taken in a limited way, it becomes more interesting.  Consider, if you will, The Spot


----------



## Mad Hatter (May 28, 2006)

Maybe Proteus


----------



## Jamdin (May 28, 2006)

Nightcrawler (teleportation)


----------



## Fast Learner (May 28, 2006)

Seems far too broad to me. It would be like "energy control" as your power, leaving you to be able to control light and sound and radioactivity and magnetivity and fire and heat/cold and a dozen other things.


----------



## Staffan (May 28, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Seems far too broad to me. It would be like "energy control" as your power, leaving you to be able to control light and sound and radioactivity and magnetivity and fire and heat/cold and a dozen other things.



Magneto is pretty close to that. His powers let him control the entire electromagnetic spectrum, including light, heat, radiation, etc. He doesn't have quite the same facility with EM stuff as he does with "magnetic telekinesis", but the abilities are still quite significant.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 28, 2006)

Yeah, he's significantly overpowered. Fortunately they rarely use him that way.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (May 28, 2006)

Anyone with the Space Infinity Gem in the Marvel Universe could theoretically do what you propose.

Not sure where it is now. Pip the Troll had it when he was a member of the Infinity Watch, but then Rune from the Ultraverse came and took all the Infinity Gems to that realm. From what I understand, they all merged with a seventh gem into some powerful being that was eventually destroyed and the gems vanished. Recently, Galactus gathered all the Infinity Gems again in the MU when he was being manipulated by the cosmic entity Hunger (in the Thanos series). I don't recall offhand what happened to them after that. Probably just scattered about again. Warlock still has his Soul Gem.


----------



## blindrage (May 29, 2006)

If you read the Planetery comic, there a guy with the old team that has the power you are talking about. He made bullet time happen around him. It was neat power


----------

